# New FH litter, working on type



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I know they are far from being anywhere near perfect. But this is a line where I'm starting with scraps, and going for something that is appealing to me. 
There are certain aspects of american typey mice that just don't appeal to me, so I am trying to breed together mice that have the aspects that I do like, and avoiding the ones I don't like.

I like a higher set than some american mice have, I've seen some american mice with ears that could practically be dumbo! :lol: 
I'm working on extremely muscular mice in this line. Their mother was very muscular, and it just looks great on a fuzzy hairless mouse. The muscles show so clearly. But she does have a little bit of a pot belly, which it looks like one or two of the babies have inherited. . .

Here's a photo of their mother:









From their dad's side, they should be getting larger (I hope) and a bit more broad in the face. I'm sure it'll take a lot more work to get the broad stout faces that I prefer, but we're making progress.

All of the babies have MASSIVELY long tails. All are easily an inch longer than the body/head length right now.

Anyways, here are the kids. They just hit that awkward 'chicken leg' stage. :roll:

Tri colour









PEW, I think I prefer this one out of the litter, not to mention it's the calmest and most laid back of the whole bunch. He even poses for photos. 









Tri-colour









Splashed, probably tri 









And here's the red headed step child. :lol: 
An argente ASF that I fostered out to their mother, because I was worried that it was going to be canibalized in the ASF colony, and I REALLY needed a new argente.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I love them! Oh, I really love them! The last one before the ASF is my favorite. I had to sign on for these guys.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw! what lovely little guys, that ASF is adorable too :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! I've never been a fan of FH but these might have changed my mind :lol: Although the poor babies are going to wonder why the ASF ended up with all their fur :lol:


----------

